# Tricky: What to wear with grey boots?



## luvsic (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm bad. On a whim purchase, I just bought these grey suede over the knee boots:







They were the *LAST PAIR*, and only 65 dollars opposed to the regular 140. I REALLY wanted them in black but just could NOT afford to shell out 140 dollars for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alas, I am determined to figure out what to wear with them! But I am fresh out of ideas. I don't even know what wash of jeans would look good with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Drawing inspiration from Gossip Girl, I found this: 






But...I don't think I'd wear that to school 

I have a few questions -

*Does anyone know what colored jeans these would go good with? *White would look fine, although I don't own white jeans (gotta get a pair..) but what color wash?

How about tops? I am thinking basic white or grey sweaters, maybe striped (thinking along the lines of american apparel..for some resaon black isn't really doing it for me..) or maybe a sweater dress. That is all I can think of for now.

Any suggsetions?? TIA!!

When I make a bit more money this summer, I am TOTALLY going to buy them in black too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 well, maybe...I need to save up for other things.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 9, 2010)

well i'm not that great with fashion advice but i think they'd look nice with skinny white jeans or perhaps the really dark indigo blue coloured jeans.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 9, 2010)

They would look nice with dark blue jeans. a wash like this
file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Ray/Desktop/jo%20cti/CTI_ArchitectureTechnologique_V4.0_Ray.doc
or even "jeggings"
If you wanted to wear them with shorts, a similar colour for jean shorts would be nice, or anything men's wear inspired ie houndstood, plaids, pinstripe, herringbone in browns, taupes, charcols, black, maybe in navy, maybe with a subtle printed sheer tight under

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41VkvgfDVSL.jpg
http://www.fcukindia.com/userfiles/i...oundstooth.jpg
http://images3.pacsun.com/is/image/pacsunproducts/5995907_01?$cj_product$
http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-thin...=l&tid=6522962
Trend Alert: Winter Shorts
Google Image Result for http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41i%2BwVIC6nL._AA300_.jpg


baiscally men's wear is what i woudl wear.
As for shirts, that depends on the bottoms, but grey is a neutral... almost anything would go. If your into the men'swear shorts, but might have good luck in late july when the back to school collections come out.


----------



## Gonzajuju (Jun 9, 2010)

I would just wear them with whatever I'd normally wear black boots with-skinny jeans, skirts, etc. Sorry Im not much help.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 9, 2010)

Treat them as if they were black. Grey goes with just about anything. I'd war them with a little black dress or tucked into skinny jeans and a silk tunic and maybe a cardigan over top if it was cold.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 11, 2010)

I would wear those with every neutral color. Would definitely look to wearing them with a dress or skirt. Also really like the idea of dark blue navy striped shirt with a denim skirt. I think the fact that they are grey makes them more versatile. Grey goes with a lot of the same colors as black... some of my fave colors to pair w/ grey are dark blue, pink, or yellow. Because they're not black they're not as overtly sexy and I think that makes them more wearable in everyday life, but still easy to dress up.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 13, 2010)

try pairing the boots with black leggings and an oversized men's flannel shirt!  You can cinch the shirt with a cute belt if you want to, to look slightly more polished


----------

